# Grumpy Cats



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

It doesn't matter what show or where it is you will always see a pen where it will be written on the card D.N.H. ( do not handle ) or be carefull..but at the Bristol show yesterday ive never seen so many pens with this written on, im sure without exaggerating their must have been 12/15 pens . it was so hot in their maybe this was something to do with it and during the afternoon it got so busy, everyone was complaining about how hot it was in there. One judge told me that out of her class of 8 cats 3 had to be marked as CNH .
we put Charlies fan on his as soon as we went back in at 1pm and it thankfully did the job for him.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Poor cats 
Good thing you take such good care of your Charlie and he is so laid back about it all.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

When halls are hot even the most chilled and tolerant of cats can get upset 

I do wish some shows would pay more attention to the ventilation - after hearing how hot Thornbury was in April, it is putting me off coming to the show in August ....


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

raggs said:


> It doesn't matter what show or where it is you will always see a pen where it will be written on the card D.N.H. ( do not handle ) or be carefull..but at the Bristol show yesterday ive never seen so many pens with this written on, im sure without exaggerating their must have been 12/15 pens . it was so hot in their maybe this was something to do with it and during the afternoon it got so busy, everyone was complaining about how hot it was in there. One judge told me that out of her class of 8 cats 3 had to be marked as CNH .
> we put Charlies fan on his as soon as we went back in at 1pm and it thankfully did the job for him.


And people argue that cats enjoy being showed - OH YEAH!!!:mad2:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Turkeylad

many cats do enjoy being showed, Indy adores meeting new people and as soon as he sees his show bag being packed (2 days before the show) he gets excited and keeps sitting inside his carrier... at the sow he is either greeting people, people watching with great intrest... or sleeping

Obviously not all cats enjoy showing or have an occasional off day... especially if there is an upset or if like in this case the hall overheats.

If my cats ever showed a hint of not enjoying the shows then I would stop taking them, simple... my cats happiness comes first... and the same attitude is true of almost everyone I have met at shows, yes you meet a few 'trophy hunters' who put the show before their cats... but thankfully they are few and far between


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> And people argue that cats enjoy being showed - OH YEAH!!!:mad2:


Turkeylad, im sure most cats do enjoy being shown. it would be pretty irrisponsible for an owner of a cat to continue to show him/her if the cat was stressed by a show. Cats are like everyother creature that lives , we all get a bit hot and bothered and dont want to be messed about with when we get too hot, Charlie was hot at the show but i put a cage fan on and he was fine. Have you ever been to a cat show and seen the way some cats act when they are being judged. they love the attention they get. i can honestly say if one of my cats was stressed on the day i would ask for him not to be judged.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I only own moggies so have nothing to do with cat showing, but I was just curious. If it says do not handle how can the judge check it over like they do with dogs at dog shows,or doesn't that happen at cat shows?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If the cat has a DNH notice placed on its pen by a judge, then another judge may attempt to handle them, but on the whole they will not be judged and marked as DNH or CNH in each class rather than being placed.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Going on from this, does anyone have any tips about ice packs? I can't imagine they would stay cool for very long.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Going on from this, does anyone have any tips about ice packs? I can't imagine they would stay cool for very long.


try this...........Earth Friendly Finds: Product List


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

There is no way on earth you can make a cat tolerate showing if it doesn't want to, it's not like an obedient dog that would put up with anything just to please its owner.

A good temperament is vital for a show cat otherwise they can get disqualified for life if the exhibitor chooses to ignore the signs.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I say use your loaf, look at the weather, gonna be really hot, think it's gonna upset your cat if it has masses of fur? then DON'T GO, loose your money but keep your cat happy. Durh!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm lucky in that every show I have ben to the temps have been cool-perfect... both my cats are moggies and for them temperment is a *very* important part of judging... pedigrees can get away with being a bit more moody/difficult to handle as long as not outright dangerous but for a non-pedigree exibit to have a strop on then there is no point being there.

Out of curiousity on a hot day can you leave a fan on whilst judging?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> And people argue that cats enjoy being showed - OH YEAH!!!:mad2:


Yes cats do enjoy showing but they have to have the temperament for it! I don't think anyone on here would show a cat who would be upset at a show,we all love our cats too much for that.

Hot weather is a big factor in how a cat copes with a show. I have entered two shows this Spring, I won't even be attempting a show in the Summer, it can get to 27 degrees upwards here and thats outside, how it would be in a show hall with all those people would be awful. Sometimes a cat can hate one show and the next show be absolutely fine, it also depends on the cats in the neighbouring pens,if they are fractious then it can upset the calmest of cats.

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I went to a warm hall last year, my siamese loved the warm lol. Looked lovely and happy in his blankets despite the fact I was melting


----------



## kmr (Jul 21, 2010)

If your cat is grumpy at a s how there's a good chance it wasn't raised right or socialized. You need to start when they are young. Don't bring a feral. Other reasons a cat could be grumpy is there are whole males around and the females don't want to be mated and the males want to instinctively fight. Most cats do just fine. You need to go often and as soon as possible. It's a competition.. you need to train not just show up with any random feral dirty cat.

Personally my cats hate the air conditioned show halls and shiver. I wish they would turn the heat UP!

I have never in all my life ever seen a do not handle sign in a judging ring. It's actually illegal to show a cat that you cannot handle. All show cats must be handled and in order to train them they must be handled. They will be disqualified elsewise.. though I don't think I live anywhere near you do.

Do not handle on the kitty's home bench is very necessary for many many reasons. First of all animal rights people poison cats and release them at shows. Second, there's hundreds of cats there and who knows who is carrying what. Why would I want you to pet my cat after you just touched that cat who has ringworm or a URI?? That would mean I can't go back to a show for 6 months and by then my cat won't be showable anymore!

#3. I just spent the last month conditioning my cat so it looks PERFECT and you want to stick your hands in there and scrape it's fur against the bars pulling it's hair out and scraping it's face and leaving marks all over it? I had a 12 year old pet my cat when I was kinda not looking and it was in my arms. He had a skateboard and 30 seconds before their show ring he left black grease all over the cat where he touched it (on a white cat) VERY not cool. Grease doesn't come off easily and I may not have noticed until he was on stage.

#4 you don't know MY cat and what if you clumsily drop him? Now I've lost my cat potentially forever which I've spent thousands of dollars on. Or at best it's embarrassing running around trying to catch a cat and the things that can hurt him.

People now will put Purell or hand sanitizers out but they don't kill all fungus and bacteria and if you are petting a lot of cats who LOOK ok they can still be carriers and make my cat very sick.

I am trusting and I let anyone walking by pet my cats but I still have to take extra measures after the show like bathing.. yet again in anti fungal shampoos and bleaching everything that touched the show hall including my clothes. And that certainly isn't foolproof.

Also many people have never been to a show or it's the cat's first show and you just don't know if they are hand-able. If they aren't they are removed so you shouldn't see those signs by the end of the day. But most certainly on their home bench. 

Never open someones cage without their permission or touch their cats without their permission at a cat show. period.


----------

